# Help on identifying these wood



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello,

I'm relatively new to woodworking and recently a friend gave me some boards, blocks and other pieces of wood from is old warehouse, but the majoroty of them i do not know their species names. Can anyone help me identify these? (photos attached)

Thank you all!

[attachment=26624]

[attachment=26625]

[attachment=26626]

[attachment=26627]


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

Good descriptions of the wood Manuel. #3 looks like red oak a little (flat grain does) but cannot see the end grain well enough to be sure. I don't see any rays in that photo and not sure red oak grows in Portugal either? Can't help on the others at all.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 23, 2013)

The last one looks a lot like bloodwood, but I don't really know. Are these all Portuguese native timbers?


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Good descriptions of the wood Manuel. #3 looks like red oak a little (flat grain does) but cannot see the end grain well enough to be sure. I don't see any rays in that photo and not sure red oak grows in Portugal either? Can't help on the others at all.




Thank you for your reply Kevin.

No we don't have red oak here and i don't think its that either. It sure looks like some oak, but there's no clear visible rays. I suspect maybe its somoe sort of Ash, because there are some similarities with Ash we had here in Portugal used to build wooden whells for oxcarts in the old farming days.

Anyway let's wait maybe someone else recognizes it and clarifies us.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 23, 2013)

DKMD said:


> The last one looks a lot like bloodwood, but I don't really know. Are these all Portuguese native timbers?




No, maybe only #3 if it's Ash, but the rest are not from here, not even Europe.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

I know I have some of the first one in my collection, or at least something very similar but I can't name it either.


----------



## phinds (Jun 23, 2013)

Well, color me embarassed --- I'm drawing a blank on these other than seconding the suggestion of ash on #3.

SharpWoodchisel, can you get better end grain pics?


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 23, 2013)

Im still going to guess that #3 is some kind of oak. But oak has a distinct smell to me when cut, reminds me of bourbon Ash (at least American ash) also has a distinct smell to me..... like sour urine.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 23, 2013)

phinds said:


> Well, color me embarassed --- I'm drawing a blank on these other than seconding the suggestion of ash on #3.
> 
> SharpWoodchisel, can you get better end grain pics?




Yes, i'll do it better with and without the mineral oil.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Ash (at least American ash) also has a distinct smell to me..... like sour urine.



Being diabetic I can say that my urine does not smell like ash.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello again!

here is a few diferent pictures of the wood, closer and front end grain and a couple other taken from other angles.

I hope it help's to solve the "ID mistery".

Thank you all

[attachment=26722]

[attachment=26723]

[attachment=26724]

[attachment=26725]


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2013)

Your end grain shots are really WAY too small to be very helpful, but I'm clearly seeing rays in #3 so it definitely looks like an oak. Beyond that, I've got nothing. Go to my site and CLICK FOR ENLARGEMENTS and you'll get a better idea of what kind of pic is helpful.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 24, 2013)

phinds said:


> Your end grain shots are really WAY too small to be very helpful, but I'm clearly seeing rays in #3 so it definitely looks like an oak. Beyond that, I've got nothing. Go to my site and CLICK FOR ENLARGEMENTS and you'll get a better idea of what kind of pic is helpful.



Yes you're right, i did it in higher resolution but it seems that the woodbarter database scales them down.


Please see them on these link:

http://sharpwoodchisel.blogspot.pt/

Ok, going to check your site!

Thank you


----------



## phinds (Jun 24, 2013)

SharpWoodchisel said:


> Yes you're right, i did it in higher resolution but it seems that the woodbarter database scales them down.
> 
> 
> Please see them on these link:
> ...



Those ARE better, but one end grain shot that is the size of one of those entire composites is what would really help.

It IS a problem posting large pics --- you need to link to their existence on a pic site when really big ones are needed. In fact, I THINK that if you post huge pics on another site and link, WB will show small sized image but the link will still let you see the big one.

Kevin / other mods / is that true?

ALSO, the oil on the end grain HURTS the effectiveness of the image, not helps it. On the face grain it can be helpful, but not on the end grain.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2013)

It will show the full size image when linked to a image hosting site.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 25, 2013)

phinds said:


> SharpWoodchisel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes you're right, i did it in higher resolution but it seems that the woodbarter database scales them down.
> ...




Paul your site is amazing, congratulations! Lots of good information, excelent photos, plain and simple do navigate! A lot to study from! Thank you!


Yes, next time i will not use any oil on end grain.

Meanwyle i've posted the four end grains at the highest resolution i have. Here's the link:

http://sharpwoodchisel.blogspot.pt/2013/06/blog-post_25.html


----------



## phinds (Jun 25, 2013)

SharpWoodchisel said:


> Meanwyle i've posted the four end grains at the highest resolution i have. Here's the link:
> 
> http://sharpwoodchisel.blogspot.pt/2013/06/blog-post_25.html



Nice big pics but unfortunately I'm still drawing a blank other than the oak.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello helpers,

took the samples to a sawmill and i was told that:

#1 is Dark Kambala

#2 is Brasilian Cherry

#4 is Jatobá

I've googled and viewed Paul's website and i'm not sure about #2 being Brasilian Cherry. It looks more like another type of Kambala/Iroko.

I'll try to go to another sawmill and ask for another opinion.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 28, 2013)

SharpWoodchisel said:


> Hello helpers,
> 
> took the samples to a sawmill and i was told that:
> 
> ...



Jatoba and Brazilian Cherry are the same thing. The pix have similar color to each other so they could be the same species not sure.


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 28, 2013)

i think #2 mistery is solved

It's Amburana (_Amburana cearensis_)

I've just read a few texts of brasilian cherry's and one of them identified Amburana as having a distict and very pleasant Vanilla smell. Googled for photos of amburana and here it is

http://www.rarewoodsandveneers.com/...burana cearenis, Cerejeira, South America.jpg

Paul as it on is website also:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/cerejeira.htm

In Brasil it's also known as Cerejeira (cherry) Rajada, but it's not the same Cherry as Jatobá


----------



## phinds (Jun 28, 2013)

Based on your end grain shots, 1 and 4 cannot be the same wood. The top one is MUCH more porous than the other.

Neither cerejeira nor jatoba have anything to do with cherry (other than the bogus inclusion of that term in some of their common names)


----------



## SharpWoodchisel (Jun 29, 2013)

phinds said:


> Based on your end grain shots, 1 and 4 cannot be the same wood. The top one is MUCH more porous than the other.
> 
> Neither cerejeira nor jatoba have anything to do with cherry (other than the bogus inclusion of that term in some of their common names)




Yes, it seems a very common mess in Portuguese-Brasilian language! Next time i stop by the sawmill i'll recomend them using the name Amburana instead of Brasilian Cherry.


----------

